

Don't Forget to Spell Check - bennesvig
http://meghankathleen.com/post/7304034968/community-management-faux-pas-of-the-day-the-sound-of

======
stonemetal
I worked with a guy who spelled poorly, ran spell check and shall we say
didn't verify the results. I would get the most amusing emails because you
could tell spell check had been run(all the words were spelled correctly) but
the output of spell check hadn't been semantically verified. Kind of like mad
libs or a crossword puzzle gone awry. I wonder if it would be useful to have a
spell checker that displayed definitions and parts of speech next to the
suggested spelling. That way you could know with a little more certainty which
was the correct spelling. It has gotten me in to the habit of double checking
against dictionary.com when ever I use a spelling corrector and have the
slightest doubt about the results.

